# Nissan GTR PDR Dent Removal? & Wheel repair



## RobT350C (Sep 11, 2009)

Hi,

Had an incident parking the car in the garage...... Gutted :-(

Just wondering if people think this can be repaired using PDR? (there is no paint damage) You can't see it on the picture but the dent extends pretty close to the wheel arch lip - very, very shallow in this area though. 

If it can be repaired can anyone recommend any good dent removal places that cover the warrington area and will spend the time to get it perfect! (can travel if necessary). Have used 'the dent centre' before on some other cars and seemed ok but I just want to be sure to get this 100% with it being my pride and joy!

The wheel also got scraped at the same time and apparently you can't get the colour, any chance this could just be touched up with a close colour match? If so any recommendations in the Warrington area? Again can travel if required.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I had a dent on my wheel arch before which I thought was very minor. I also had another one I wanted done at the same time. 

After sending off for a few quotes all of them said they wouldn't touch the wheel arch dent. 

One guy came out and had a look. He explained it is a double skinned panel and isn't as easy as just coming from behind. 

He ended up just using a sticky pad and slide hammer to minimise the ding. 

He said to do it right would mean taking apart a lot of interior trim on my car just to get access. 

It seems all the PDR people like their quick fixes for easy money. They don't want tough jobs.


----------



## Bevvo (Feb 1, 2013)

Any dent tech worth his salt will have that dent out before his brew goes cold. I've seen some examples which are bordering on the unbelievable. Yours is definitely in the easy category for a pro provided that you get the right man for the job.


----------



## adamb87 (Jan 13, 2012)

that will come out i think. where are you located ? i know a cracking lad near me


----------



## RobT350C (Sep 11, 2009)

That's really reassuring. 

I've just done a google images search and there's a couple from a dent removal firm doing a gtr with a wheel arch dent just like mine so I know it can be accessed ok. Just need to find the best dent removal person now. Any suggestions let me know, same with the wheel. 

Thanks.


----------



## RobT350C (Sep 11, 2009)

P.s. warrington based


----------



## adamb87 (Jan 13, 2012)

i will pm you the number for his guy. nkt sure if he will travel but worth an ask. he did wonders on my vxr


----------



## Bevvo (Feb 1, 2013)

Please take a look at this post.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=336040

I suggested a company in post #2 who I have never used but who I heard had a good reputation. It seems they did a great job.

Take a look at the website and give them a call if you think they are any good for you. I think they are Preston based which isn't too far from you. If they don't travel so far then you may be able to go to them. Alternatively they may suggest someone more local to you.

I hope this helps.

Doh! I've just realised that Adam (post above this one) is the person who I'm referring to in the linked thread.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Bevvo said:


> Please take a look at this post.
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=336040
> 
> ...


I can't help but notice that not one of their dents were on the rear wheel arch with a double skinned panel.

One of the guys that turned down my work was Martin at Dent Devils who Polished Bliss say is the best in the business.

Having spoke to quite a few highly recommended PDR guys, they all ran a mile.

It was said that most of the PDR guys are wanting the quick easy fixes. Jobs on the rear arch are apparently a lot more difficult from what they tell me.


----------



## RobT350C (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks all and keep the suggestions coming!

I should have mentioned that the dent is on the front wing.

Thanks.


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Hi Rob,
Sorry to hear about your "wounded" GTR.
Hope you manage to get it sorted. 
I know a Rob who lives in Warrington with a a GTR who also owns an old MG........
Do you know a Chinese 350z owner called Andy from the old NCT days?

Anyhow......feel your pain.
I got 3 malicious dings on my door all an inch apart 
Hope to get them sorted this summer.

Good luck
Andy


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

RobT350C said:


> Thanks all and keep the suggestions coming!
> 
> I should have mentioned that the dent is on the front wing.
> 
> Thanks.


LOL. Ignore me then. You'll be fine.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=314943

See the above for many examples of pdr


----------



## RobT350C (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks everyone!

As recommended now booked in with Mark at Lancashire Dent Solutions for Saturday - can't wait to get rid of the dent! Also Mark recommended WRC in Preston for the alloy wheel so have just contacted them.

Andy, yes it's me! Good to see you on here and sorry to hear about your car. Bizarrely I actually saw you this morning turning into work as I was going to my accountants! Car looked very shiny  Was in Em's Mondeo Estate.


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Any dent tech may struggle with this one as it's virtually on the line and it's on a double skinned panel, they can probably improve it but may not be able to achieve a 100% fix.

Hope you get it sorted.

Alex


----------



## Bevvo (Feb 1, 2013)

Thanks for the update Rob. Don't forget to let us know how it turns out on Saturday.


----------



## homemadewoody (Jul 6, 2006)

Hi rob hope you got the dent sorted? Just to let you know that dent will come out 100% with a good tech. I've been I pdr tech for ten year now and that dent is as simple as it gets buddy. The dent being on the body line is no problem at all. The problem these days is the is so many guys out there that think they can do dents after doing a weeks course or they have trained themselves in there garage or back garden that it's giving us fully trained and professional pdr techs a bad name.


----------



## RobT350C (Sep 11, 2009)

Firstly, thanks to everyone for their feedback and advice.

Secondly, THE DENT IS GONE ! 

Drove up on Saturday and Mark had the dent out within an hour, great service and a job well done.

Now for the wheel, WRC have been in touch so will reply now. Will keep you updated.

Thanks.
Rob.


----------



## BRYHER (Aug 19, 2008)

After's photo needed.
Michael


----------

